# HP Kills Touchpad and all WebOS phones!



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*It’s Official: HP Kills Off webOS Phones And The TouchPad*





> Brace yourselves, webOS fans.
> 
> In the hours leading up the their Q3 conference call later today, HP has just confirmed that they will be discontinuing operations surrounding the TouchPad and all webOS phones.


(TechCrunch)


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

That sucks... WebOS and the Touchpad was the second best out there behind iOS and the iPad2.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

dona83 said:


> That sucks... WebOS and the Touchpad was the second best out there behind iOS and the iPad2.


Yeah, well expect them to phase out their PC business as well....

HP Is Ready To Throw In The Towel To Apple, Give Up On Making PCs [Report] | Cult of Mac

By the way, you may think the Touchpad was good, but sales unfortuantly do not prove that... Best Buy Wants to Yank HP Tablets Due To Terrible Sales | Cult of Mac

They only sold 25 000 out of the full 270 000 Touchpads that were shipped...


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

...but! But! It runs Flash!

Oh wait. so does every other tablet outside iOS. Honestly, if you can't make it better, then don't even try. beejacon

And, if said it once, I've said a million times "No iTunes (store) = FAIL!"


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I wonder if Samsung etc will be interested in buying WebOS now that Google is Motorola. I think we all saw this coming but not this soon!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

from a competition standpoint, I think it sucks. 

but wow is all i have to say - to me, this just proves that the ipad has truly changed the tech frontier on 2 levels:
1. the move away from PCs

and 2. still dominating the tablet market.

Doesn't seem like anyone can even come close to catching up to the lead they have.

wowsers.

good timing b/c I just had a friend saying she was looking at buying a tablet for her hubby, who apparently doesn't like apple..... sol he is now


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I wonder if Samsung etc will be interested in buying WebOS now that Google is Motorola. I think we all saw this coming but not this soon!


Should Samsung Buy webOS To Protect Itself From Apple? It Might Make Sense. Here’s Why [Opinion] | Cult of Mac



keebler27 said:


> but wow is all i have to say - to me, this just proves that the ipad has truly changed the tech frontier on 2 levels:
> 1. the move away from PCs
> 
> and 2. still dominating the tablet market.
> ...


HP Conference Call: TouchPad Is “Not Gaining Traction” | Cult of Mac

Best Buy Wants to Yank HP Tablets Due To Terrible Sales | Cult of Mac


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

dona83 said:


> That sucks... WebOS and the Touchpad was the second best out there behind iOS and the iPad2.


Well, that's got to be quite a ways behind, then...


----------



## Mike457 (May 23, 2011)

I do feel sorry for the few thousand people who actually bought one. After only a few months, they are now stuck with dead technology, and they paid good money for it


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Not surprised. I tried this tablet a few times and did not like the WebOS one bit. Same with the lappies as well.

Ah well.......NEXT!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Another article on this topic:

HP kills TouchPad, looks to exit PC business - Aug. 18, 2011


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

The original Palm Pre phone was very good when it came out. Unfortunately, Palm didn't have the financial strength to promote the platform, or to wait for the platform to gain critical mass. WebOS multi-tasked much better than anything else out there (this was pre-iOS task switching days, and just before the first of the Android phones (HTC Dream/G1) showed up). The design of the phone itself was nothing special, but it did have a pull out keyboard, which was both useful, and easy to get out of the way when you wanted a more compact phone. With better backing, I can see that WebOS may have been a viable platform, perhaps not as dominant as iOS or Android, but it probably would have been at least as strong as Windows Phone 7, perhaps even stronger.

Next, potentially, on the "footnotes in the history of mobile devices" is RIM, depending on what the Colt ends up being.

Kostas


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

kkritsilas said:


> The original Palm Pre phone was very good when it came out. Unfortunately, Palm didn't have the financial strength to promote the platform, or to wait for the platform to gain critical mass. WebOS multi-tasked much better than anything else out there (this was pre-iOS task switching days, and just before the first of the Android phones (HTC Dream/G1) showed up). The design of the phone itself was nothing special, but it did have a pull out keyboard, which was both useful, and easy to get out of the way when you wanted a more compact phone. With better backing, I can see that WebOS may have been a viable platform, perhaps not as dominant as iOS or Android, but it probably would have been at least as strong as Windows Phone 7, perhaps even stronger.
> 
> Next, potentially, on the "footnotes in the history of mobile devices" is RIM, depending on what the Colt ends up being.
> 
> Kostas


RIM could be next in trouble, but I fear for Samsung. If Samsung doesn't act soon, they could be in trouble in a couple of years... Especially since Google bought Motorola Mobility.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Ouch


> On that note, The Next Web reports that HP engineers had gone as far as to test webOS running on an iPad, finding that the operating system ran "over twice as fast" on the iPad 2 as it did on the TouchPad for which it had been designed. Even running as a web app within the iPad 2's Safari browser yielded substantially better performance than on the TouchPad.
> 
> The hardware reportedly stopped the team from innovating beyond certain points because it was slow and imposed constraints, which was highlighted when webOS was loaded on to Apple’s iPad device and found to run the platform significantly faster than the device for which it was originally developed.
> 
> ...


Sauce


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

The Apple iPad. Available for iOS or webOS. Coming to you right now.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

it is really too bad as the iPads are mostly still sold out; so a viable alternative is the HP touchpad.. I used it, the UI was amazing compared the rest of the pads out there, true nothing is like the iPad but HP was dam close..
best part was that HP had built in Mobile Me interface / integration..no other one had it.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Just remember that Samsung sells many other electronics besides cell phones and computers.


----------



## gnrd (Apr 3, 2009)

IBM has made sense of leaving the consumer products market - margins are just too darn thin there - unless you're charging the prices that Apple has managed to justify. HP's move might help Apple slightly but it will more likely help the likes of Dell, Acer and Lenovo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

garf1108 said:


> Just remember that Samsung sells many other electronics besides cell phones and computers.


And they still do sell a LOT of phones. Not iPhone numbers, but much better than the WebOS offerings.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

mguertin said:


> And they still do sell a LOT of phones. Not iPhone numbers, but much better than the WebOS offerings.


Damning with faint praise.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Samsung, in trouble???


Lol. Perhaps the bc green all around here where I am currently is truly making it's rounds all over the country.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Damning with faint praise.


The fire sales have already begun. 16GB TouchPads can be had for $99. Even BestBuy and FutureShop are lowering their prices. Not a bad price if you want a video player with a few other functions. They aren't entirely useless.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

Macified said:


> The fire sales have already begun. 16GB TouchPads can be had for $99. Even BestBuy and FutureShop are lowering their prices. Not a bad price if you want a video player with a few other functions. They aren't entirely useless.


$99 for 16GB and $149 for 32GB at futureshop currently. Yep, talk about a fire sale.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

mguertin said:


> $99 for 16GB and $149 for 32GB at futureshop currently. Yep, talk about a fire sale.


I was actually going to post a link to Cult of Mac about this. I said ridiculous... I think if they can get it to $50 before it is officially off the shelves, then I will buy it...  

I know, I know, but I think for $50 it would be a decent tablet... 

Get’em While They Are Hot HP TouchPads Starting At $99 [Liquidation] | Cult of Mac


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

mguertin said:


> And they still do sell a LOT of phones. Not iPhone numbers, but much better than the WebOS offerings.


They are very close to iPhone numbers.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Mrsam said:


> They are very close to iPhone numbers.


Being close isn't going to do justice. Passing iPhone numbers is the only way Samsung will accomplish something in the smartphone market.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Tech Elementz said:


> Being close isn't going to do justice. Passing iPhone numbers is the only way Samsung will accomplish something in the smartphone market.


I wouldn't say selling 19.2 million smartphones ( 70.2 million total phones ) during their last quarter isn't accomplishing anything...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Tech Elementz said:


> Being close isn't going to do justice. Passing iPhone numbers is the only way Samsung will accomplish something in the smartphone market.


what? That's a ridiculous statement.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

back to the original topic. When HP bought palm, I thought it was just not going to happen. There are already too many horses out there, the race has already begun.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

groovetube said:


> what? That's a ridiculous statement.


How is that a ridiculous statement? Sales was one of the main reasons why HP shut down webOS and the TouchPad. They only sold 25000 out of 270000 shipped... In the end, if Samsung can pull off something like surpassing iPhone sales, then that would be a great accomplishment, plus the fact that Samsung would be a competitive company with Apple smartphone sales. I guess I should have mentioned that this was simply an opinion. My post holds no truth towards reality.


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

Tech Elementz said:


> I was actually going to post a link to Cult of Mac about this. I said ridiculous... I think if they can get it to $50 before it is officially off the shelves, then I will buy it...
> 
> I know, I know, but I think for $50 it would be a decent tablet...
> 
> Get’em While They Are Hot HP TouchPads Starting At $99 [Liquidation] | Cult of Mac


HP tested webOS on an iPad. It ran over twice as fast. - TNW Apple

If somebody could make iOS run on these junk tablets, it would make them worth a look!


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

makuribu said:


> HP tested webOS on an iPad. It ran over twice as fast. - TNW Apple
> 
> If somebody could make iOS run on these junk tablets, it would make them worth a look!


Heard about this. It goes to show that the iPad is not only magical, but it has a fair amount of horsepower.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

Tech Elementz said:


> Being close isn't going to do justice. Passing iPhone numbers is the only way Samsung will accomplish something in the smartphone market.


I'll second that this is a ridiculous statement. You're basically trying to say that the only way Samsung will accomplish "something" in the smartphone market is to overtake the best selling one? You obviously don't have a solid grasp on how this sort of stuff all works.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Tech Elementz said:


> How is that a ridiculous statement? Sales was one of the main reasons why HP shut down webOS and the TouchPad. They only sold 25000 out of 270000 shipped... In the end, if Samsung can pull off something like surpassing iPhone sales, then that would be a great accomplishment, plus the fact that Samsung would be a competitive company with Apple smartphone sales. I guess I should have mentioned that this was simply an opinion. My post holds no truth towards reality.


well, with more than three nuerons in my head, I can surmise samsung is a major player in the smartphone world. 

Hence, a totally ridiculous statement, because it insinuated that only by surpassing iphone sales, would Samsung accomplish something. I would think being such a major player that would cause apple to freak out by submitting bogus photoshopped comparison images to try and stop their sales legally, is rather an accomplishment in such an intensely competitive market.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

makuribu said:


> HP tested webOS on an iPad. It ran over twice as fast. - TNW Apple
> 
> If somebody could make iOS run on these junk tablets, it would make them worth a look!


Probably not though, if you do the math on it that would likely mean that iOS would run twice as SLOW on the HP tablets.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

mguertin said:


> I'll second that this is a ridiculous statement. You're basically trying to say that the only way Samsung will accomplish "something" in the smartphone market is to overtake the best selling one? You obviously don't have a solid grasp on how this sort of stuff all works.





groovetube said:


> well, with more than three nuerons in my head, I can surmise samsung is a major player in the smartphone world.
> 
> Hence, a totally ridiculous statement, because it insinuated that only by surpassing iphone sales, would Samsung accomplish something. I would think being such a major player that would cause apple to freak out by submitting bogus photoshopped comparison images to try and stop their sales legally, is rather an accomplishment in such an intensely competitive market.


Ok I am sorry for over-jumping conclusions.  

Response to mguertin & groovetube - Of course I am not the smartest smartphone analyst, and of course do not have much experience of the Smartphone market. However, my opinion is only an opinion. In the end, just because I say it, does not mean it may be true, but just opinion. I know I said what I said, but are you guys really going to believe what I posted and nothing else? Would you believe someone if they said something and started talking about how it could be wrong, instead of asking why they said it? 

I simply said that it could a great accomplish for Samsung. I did not say that this is the only accomplishment that could be done by Samsung. Many companies strive for excellence in themselves by trying to be competitive and trying to get to the top. There are many things a company can accomplish throughout the years and does not have to related to Apple at all. 

I hope this post can clear up some things on my ridiculous statement.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

Fair enough, everyone is entitled to an opinion. I responded because you inferred that if they didn't surpass the iPhone in sales they would go the way of the HP offerings, but I don't think we have to worry about that. Also of note the EU market is very different than North America as well and I think Samsung does even better there than they do here.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

bestbuy and futureshop are selling out their inventory. $99 for base model. up to $349 off other models.

Not bad for a pure video player for kids or basic web surfing, but good luck if any defective parts and/or future support! doh!


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> bestbuy and futureshop are selling out their inventory. $99 for base model. up to $349 off other models.
> 
> Not bad for a pure video player for kids or basic web surfing, but good luck if any defective parts and/or future support! doh!


More like good luck finding them. They are sold out everywhere. 

I was able to find one last night, however every other store in the city ran out sometime before closing on Friday.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

So was anyone able to find one? I checked a few stores without luck.

...are they decent?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

hp.com (US) and BestBuy US out online.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

mguertin said:


> Fair enough, everyone is entitled to an opinion. I responded because you inferred that if they didn't surpass the iPhone in sales they would go the way of the HP offerings, but I don't think we have to worry about that. Also of note the EU market is very different than North America as well and I think Samsung does even better there than they do here.


Well, it would make sense that the EU market would be quite different than in North America. As for the TouchPad, has anyone found any in store as of now?


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

I tried all day to grab one of these. Had one but there was this kid who wants one and was very saddened that I got the only one.....so I let them buy it instead.

Damn my conscience.....


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Digikid said:


> I tried all day to grab one of these. Had one but there was this kid who wants one and was very saddened that I got the only one.....so I let them buy it instead.
> 
> Damn my conscience.....


LOL. Yeah, it seems these dramatic price cuts really got them off the shelf.... 

EDIT: One Future Shop in Sudbury still has them in stock - 16 GB WiFi
New Sudbury Shopping Centre
999 Barrydowne Road
Phone: (705) 566-8662

Another Future Shop in Brampton still has them in stock - 32 GB WiFi
Trinity Common
149 - 70 Great Lakes Drive
Phone: (905) 799-8018


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

*The HP death spiral.*

Interesting comments on the sale of the century:

HP's TouchPad fire sale: The fallout | ZDNet

i) How much is a (non-iPad) tablet worth, after this?

ii) If HP can't even run its own web store under high traffic conditions, why would anybody buy their IT services?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

macintosh doctor said:


> I used it, the UI was amazing compared the rest of the pads out there...


Correction. There are no other "pads". There is the iPad and then there's everything else previously known to the iPad, and since, called tablet PCs.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Digikid said:


> I tried all day to grab one of these. Had one but there was this kid who wants one and was very saddened that I got the only one.....so I let them buy it instead.
> 
> Damn my conscience.....


You'll be thanking yourself in six months when the TouchPad becomes bricked.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

mguertin said:


> Probably not though, if you do the math on it that would likely mean that iOS would run twice as SLOW on the HP tablets.


Agreed, Number One. 
- Capt. Picard


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Strimkind said:


> More like good luck finding them. They are sold out everywhere.
> 
> I was able to find one last night, however every other store in the city ran out sometime before closing on Friday.


I guess that's what they call "right pricing."


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Kinda ironic that once they slashed the prices, the demand went nuts.

Perhaps, they might consider flooding the market with cheap devices to get a foothold. But M$ will have that one covered.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

groovetube said:


> Kinda ironic that once they slashed the prices, the demand went nuts.
> 
> Perhaps, they might consider flooding the market with cheap devices to get a foothold. But M$ will have that one covered.


I think when you get decent hardware with a HUGE discount, demand always go nuts, even if it was the HP TouchPad. I would of actually gotten one, which is of course sold out almost everywhere now....


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I wonder what apps people are going to run on their newly purchased $99 TouchPads?


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

They're killing the HP TouchPad but I'm still seeing their ads in tv. Kind of weird.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

hayesk said:


> I wonder what apps people are going to run on their newly purchased $99 TouchPads?


Good question.... wonder if you can go the "hackintosh" route on a TouchPad? Or maybe install Android, or Linux?


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Voyager said:


> They're killing the HP TouchPad but I'm still seeing their ads in tv. Kind of weird.


Advertisers generally have to give 2 weeks (minimum) notice in order to cancel a television campaign, so we may see them for a little while longer.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I just registered for a mobile conference and there is still a webOS workshop offered.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> Kinda ironic that once they slashed the prices, the demand went nuts.
> 
> Perhaps, they might consider flooding the market with cheap devices to get a foothold. But M$ will have that one covered.


I think the word is "prostitution." You devalue yourself so much that anyone could buy you. They've got to be selling these at a loss, too, or else they were grossly overpriced. And if they can be had for this price, who would ever pay more?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

has worked for M$ for as long as I can remember. Hell I'm getting a free win7 phone at a win7 dev conference. Don't know if I'll use it very heavily, but who knows. It's free!

Then again snow leopard and lion at 29 bucks? shoot that's a price anyone can afford.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

I actually like the Touchpad, it still had its buggy issues, and I would still buy an iPad over it, but it would have been my #2 choice and would like to have seen it followed through further. I wonder if you see the development of WebOS unofficial apps, or possibly an android OS port.

I think the thought of dumping the webos division was likely in the works since earlier in the year, and had little to do with its success or lack there of. Why they followed through with making the TouchPad instead of cutting their losses and letting it be vapourware, I don't know. Otherwise the sudden decision to cut the product line makes no sense. I think what I am saying can be seen in their consideration of spinning off their PSG division. I think the CEO cares more about margins than anything else and sees the service and enterprise division as the way to go. I think they are trying to take a page out of IBM's playbook, but HP is no IBM and they don't have the same infrastructure to see the success that IBM has had. I can see their withdrawal from the PSG, costing them business in their enterprise solution also.

A few years ago, I used to really like HP products, they seemed reasonably well built and designed. I started to like them less when helping my parents shop for a new PC, as they were really starting to fragment their PC product lines with multiple systems at the same price points. This created systems that were not optimal at those price points. 

Now with how HP just quits out of product segments, and possibly their PC division, I would never recommend to anyone buying a HP PC, and this might create a little bad will with some consumers, so they may_ need_ to sell their PSG or see a decline in sales.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

fjnmusic said:


> I think the word is "prostitution." You devalue yourself so much that anyone could buy you. They've got to be selling these at a loss, too, or else they were grossly overpriced. And if they can be had for this price, who would ever pay more?


That's true.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

The HP store seems to be overwhelmed at this point in time. I just tried it and got a server is busy message. A second try and I got a "waiting for" message. I guess their price point of $99 has attracted people.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Voyager said:


> I guess their price point of $99 has attracted people.


$99 for the TouchPad is a steal in itself. Too bad its a going out of business sale...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I would've been willing to spend $399 on the Touchpad, I love WebOS. But now $99 for an EOL product = $99 less saved towards an iPad 2.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

for those of you wanting to get in on this deal, HP said more are coming (last of their manufacturing cycle) so keep an eye out for the stores you were chasing.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

So were all the box stores selling these for $99? Or do you have to send in for some sort of rebate? I have looked on bestbuys website and its still in the $400 range, nothing remotely close to $99. I was going to check out staples and if they have any for that price, I would pick one up. I like the look of WebOS, it looks much better then android, it seems like a finished product whereas android feels like a beta still.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

keebler27 said:


> for those of you wanting to get in on this deal, HP said more are coming (last of their manufacturing cycle) so keep an eye out for the stores you were chasing.


Source?


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

If you go on the HP website store, one of the rotating messages at the top says "Due to overwhelming demand we are currently out of stock". It does sound like they may be getting more stock in at some point.

HP Shopping.CA


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Voyager said:


> If you go on the HP website store, one of the rotating messages at the top says "Due to overwhelming demand we are currently out of stock". It does sound like they may be getting more stock in at some point.
> 
> HP Shopping.CA


I believe that this would be a standard statement for when any product is sold out. However, an HP exec did say that there will be more for sale as there was still more available, just not at the store's warehouse, yet.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

It was my understanding that BestBuy didn't participate in the $99 sell off and is planning on returning their stock back to HP. That return will likely end up being made available either online or some of the other retailers.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Voyager said:


> If you go on the HP website store, one of the rotating messages at the top says "Due to overwhelming demand we are currently out of stock". It does sound like they may be getting more stock in at some point.
> 
> HP Shopping.CA


Wow! The TouchPad is more popular than the iPad now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Death is a good career move, it seems, and not only for musicians and actors, but also technology (but only when it's decent and goes on fire sale!)


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is a link to HP saying there a more on the way.

HP TouchPad Availability Update: More $99 Tablets This Week - International Business Times


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

DR Hannon said:


> Here is a link to HP saying there a more on the way.
> 
> HP TouchPad Availability Update: More $99 Tablets This Week - International Business Times


Good News for ME!!!!

I WANT THIS MORE THAN I EVER WANTED AN IPAD


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

I have an HP TouchPad and frankly I really like it, unfortunately it was rushed to market lacking some pretty key functionality. Productivity applications for instance. As far as the Web Browser goes, it is indistinguishable from Safari. 

The hardware is a Qualcomm reference design for a Snapdragon based Android tablet, the CPU is more or less what a dual-core A4 would look like. It does however have a full gigabyte of memory.

I love WebOS, but the hardware was overpriced and there were no real "tablet apps" to speak-of available at launch.


----------

